# My summer vacation



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I have not had a vacation in so long, I am not sure I would know what it is anymore. Oh by the way I did have a vacation once or twice; what now seems like a long time ago, way back when I used to work for the local community college. After having always been self employed I did not really know what to do with all that time off without having to head off to work.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Retired from hay, summer is VACATION! Except for turkeys, they are there everyday. Vacation is a must for us, I have a neighbor that has been awesome taking care of the birds while we are gone. I just plan trips when birds are between 7 and 10 weeks old, that is when the work load is the easiest. Since we put the barns in, we have been to Florida twice, Lake Michigan and St. Louis.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm kinda like my neighbor said. "When you come back from vacation and your driveway is the best thing you have seen since you left why go!!"


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My wife and kids are at the beach. I told them I would join them when we got to the 700th bale. Well, I hit 700 tonight and I jumped in the truck with hay dust in my shorts and now here I am taking a few days off to sit in the hot sun on a pile of sand and hang out with the kids.
Still not done first cutting, so I don't feel like I should be here, but kids grow up fast and I don't want to miss being with them.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I enjoy the conversations when a "vacation package" person calls on the phone.

I tell them I own cattle and bale hay. I can not take a vacation.

Some of them will try to tell me why I can take a vacation....to get someone to look after the cattle and bale the hay.

I ask them who they recommend?

End of conversation.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Never taken a summer vacation, if I ever did would have to go north quite a bit, I can stay home and sweat for free.

Our cousin from the UK was here the first few weeks of June, planted all the beans I could the day before he landed, got up before dawn and had another thirty in the ground before leaving at 9am to pick him up at O'Hare. Stopped on the way home at a Cracker Barrel as he wanted pancakes. Stopped at another cousins house on the way to pick up his rental car, got back to the farm around 5pm. Hung out till he crashed then I went out and planted the last 22 in the field I started that morning. Made him pancakes for breakfast Sunday morning before he left for my inlaws, after he was gone I went and planted the last 70 of my beans. Next Sunday went to Marion for an early fathers day cookout, mowed hay that night, took the wife to an ear appointment to figure out her vertigo. Took her cousin back to return his car, stopped and picked my Mom up and we all went out for Indian, got home and baled then wrapped hay till dark, finished that the next morning before he was up. Went to Amish Acres for dinner then the American Legion and VFW for cocktails. Took him to O'hare Wednesday, with all construction made it a 6 1/2 hour round trip.

I had plenty of chances to get first cutting done earlier but family comes first.

Already planning our next trip to England, sounds like the wife and I, Kevin and his wife and maybe a brother or two of his will be spending 4-6 days at Normandy, instead of a motel room you can rent tents like from WWII but with real beds, lots cheaper than a hotel room or B&B. Trip will be in the winter though, best way to avoid tourist season overseas, and almost always cheaper as the business's are happy to have any customers at all sometimes.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Fireworks over the boardwalk in Wildwood, NJ last night.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Shoulda mowed hay today, have 12 acres of first left, but with the clouds and humidity would either be baling or picking it up yet Friday afternoon, my youngest cousin is getting married Friday afternoon and my uncle is coming in from North Carolina to marry em (same uncle that married me and the wife), so the hay can wait.


----------

